# Best way to get bees out of inside a tree



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

I got a possible client that wants me to remove bees from inside a live tree and keep the tree alive. She tells me the entry to the hives is about 6 feet up and it is a knot hole. Is there a way to remove the bees and save the tree? 

Maybe I should use a trap-out, but it seems to be a lengthy and not full proof method. 

I was thinking of drilling a hole above or perhaps below the hive, which ever is needed. Spray a product like Bee Quick or Bee Go below the bees and use my bee vac on top hole. Then leave the combs behind and screen wire shut the entries on the tree. I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Walter T Kelley Co has a swarm harvestor that is designed for this kind of trapout. It works really well. It is sorta mis named because it is for trapouts, which I guess was a swarm.

www.kelleybees.com click on products, then type in swarm harvestor, hit search


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

Personally, i tell them the trees gotta go. Shrug. Most people wouldn't want to pay for a trapout. cause i am going to charge for every time i have to go there. 
At todays gas prices no sense in spending my money for 50 dollars worth of bees and most likely i wouldn't get the queen with them as well as the valuable brood comb. That is worth more IMO.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

wolfpenfarm said:


> i am going to charge for every time i have to go there. At todays gas prices no sense in spending my money for 50 dollars worth of bees.


:applause:
Agree 100%, but might as well see what they want to do. The closer it is to my house, the more likely I would be to do it. If I have to drive like 30 mins one way to check on them, it's gonna cost ya if that's what you want me to do. Would I expect them to come to my house and mow my lawn every week for no $? Good luck with that. You are providing them with a service.


C2


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

You can put your screen funnel from the knot hole, into a hole in the hive body. then the workers have to go through the hive body, but cannot get back into the screen funnel. (Make sure there are no other entrances. if there are, plug them with foam insulation spray.) When the workers stop making it back in, the nurse bees will try to take on field bee activities. When they don't make it back to the hive, the queen will normally decide to abscound. When she makes it into the hive body, hopefully, she stays there. You are talking about something that could take up to 45 days.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Even if you do get the bees out of the tree it is only a temporary fix. Leaving comb and honey behind in the tree will only serve to attract a swarm the following spring. Trap outs can be compared to spraying and praying. As only one of three problems has been solved. The first problem is the bees, the second is the comb and honey, and the third is the cavity. The only way to prevent the return is to eliminate all three.


----------



## hootAl (Feb 10, 2010)

I just did my first tree trapout. Actually it is still happening. I put a screen cone over the hole in the tree where a branch was previously torn off in a storm. I used a cardboard nuc to place a few frames of bees in and placed that under the cone in the crotch of the tree. It seems to have worked like a charm. The homeowner called me last night and said he thinks I got the queen now. Hardly any bees bothering with the original hole. I will go see for myself tonight.


----------

